# Venison backstrap and roast, advice welcome



## tomolu5 (Nov 11, 2012)

So I shot a doe on Thursday, a small one, would not have shot one so small, but...it was a piebald.






Being as this deer is so small, it would be a waste of some great meat to so anything other than roasts imo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	










So that's how I processed it.

Lunch break
	

		
			
		

		
	






Chicken breast off grill with munster, and my slightly tweaked version of jeffs sauce.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 11, 2012)

To start my plan for todays meal I "bled the meat out all day Saturday in a cooler of ice water with a dash of sea salt
	

		
			
		

		
	






Then last night when I got home(2am) my lovely wife made me some beef broth to let them marinate in over night. That's where I'm at now. My intent is to pull them out, coat with corn syrup, then this stuff
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 and double the backstrap over and tie it. The roast I have to tie as well, so I'm gonna stuff it with blue cheese. I also plan to make some of chef jimmies smokey au jus. Suggestions and comments quite welcome as I'm kinda flying blind here!

Oh yeah, gonna smoke with pecan to 135 or so, then let it rest
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 11, 2012)

Hide all cleaned up and ready for taxidermist


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 11, 2012)

Add some cheese
	

		
			
		

		
	






All tied up and ready to go, I know, my string work sucks, but it works.
	

		
			
		

		
	






I don't know if I was supposed to chop the veggies up, but screw it, never been to great at following directions! Also added some bell pepper cause I love them
	

		
			
		

		
	






When I got to the smoker I found that my smoking buddy stopped and deposited some deer salamis! I love smoking Sundays at my house. More q view in 20 minutes or so when I open her up to get the veggies
Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 11, 2012)

Roasted veggies


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 11, 2012)

Au jus smells so good, I got some on my thumb, thought I was gonna need stitches
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 11, 2012)

Letting stand, god I love pecan smoke
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## humdinger (Nov 11, 2012)

Looks good. How's it taste?


----------



## tomolu5 (Nov 11, 2012)

Mmmmm, another quiet meal
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------

